# Padgett, my Metropolis week



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Dang, what a week of shooting. We shot the entire superman shoot and the team shoot on friday and the weekend and you know not one time were we disappointed because all of the shoots were organized and ran off perfect. The courses were awesome every day and they totally kicked my butt every day, I would put together some awesome shooting and then they would trick me and I would get a 5 always to my surprise and unexpected. 

I won enough to cover some of my expenses and best of all the 4 guys that I went with were laughing and telling jokes all week long and having a great time except for when I moved the van and they wandered around in the field looking for it while I enjoyed a coke in the tru ball booth talking to the guys.

To all of the local 3d shooters out there you have got to get yourself to some asa shoots next year and soak up the experience, once you go you will probably be addicted. I took one of my best friends this week and he won first in the team shoot and I think he had a good time, hopefully he will catch the asa addiction and find a way to go with us in the future.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I had a good time, 50 years old and I still can't get it through my thick head to spend more time on yardage than shooting.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Loved it! Made a personal best this weekend.. being my 2nd ASA I made my goal to shoot even or up in my class (open C)
I'm usually around 7-10 down on average..(only 2nd year shooting 3d) 

AND I accomplished my goal shot 1 up my first 20..and I was down like 7 or 8 at one point. .shooting a 5 on a target my hinge went off early and was lucky to even hit the target ( very new to hinge) 

On 2nd 20 I was 4 up with 2 targets left...and told myself center 10s finish strong...and I shot snowmans both target's to end up even for the round. DOH!

I love the way ASA is ran and set up...only wish I didn't live in. ibo Country..I gotta drive hours upon hours to get to a mckenzie target.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know all week I was around good people in every group I shot in, usually there is at least one person that sucks the life out of the group but every group I shot in had good guys that just wanted to shoot well and have a good time. We had a 17 year old in our open a group this weekend and he shot 21 up for the weekend and really was solid with his shooting and ranging both days, he really handled himself well and even when he shot a 5 late in the tournament he came right back with solid shots to finish.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Metropolis is always a good time. Was that Ken that you are referring to? I though I saw him at a stake on my way in on Sunday.

I took 2nd at the Team Shoot, then shot good but not great on Saturday, but just never fell into a groove on Sunday. Not sure if it was the shaded targets, the rain, or just being tired, or just mentally unfocused.....but I ended up at 6 up for the weekend. Only saw you a couple of times all weekend so I'm glad to hear you had fun.

Now if you will just step up and move away from that inferior bow you are shooting....then all will be right in the world!

See you one of these Wednesdays


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I can say I probably shot the best I have all 50 targets of any ASA.

I shot real well in the team shoot, judged and shot good. Busting a couple long 12s early that kept the confidence up.

Saturday started off on 2 pretty long targets and was pleased with two solid 10s. Then I completely lost the ability to judge any target within 4 yards.

I was flabbergasted at the lack of judging I was able to do. I continued to make good shots and could not believe I was either high or low, never any one direction either.

I shot more 5s in Metropolis than I think I shot all 5 prior combined. I have no idea what was wrong, I generally judge the best there.

It may be time to look at a class change or something - not ever shooting McKenzies and then trying to judge usually doesnt prove that difficult. 

but how embarassing.......


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Padgett said:


> You know all week I was around good people in every group I shot in, usually there is at least one person that sucks the life out of the group but every group I shot in had good guys that just wanted to shoot well and have a good time. We had a 17 year old in our open a group this weekend and he shot 21 up for the weekend and really was solid with his shooting and ranging both days, he really handled himself well and even when he shot a 5 late in the tournament he came right back with solid shots to finish.


Had an awesome class group..everyone was top notch. Everyone was very supportive of each other and it showed we all 4 shot very well.. 
Could have done better on team event but it is what it is...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

It was my first time shooting the city shoot but definitely won't be the last. I had a great time. I'm eager to see the schedule for next year. I'm hearing lots of things about the shoots all sliding later and I heard IL may get the Classic which I think would be great..... Except they'd need a better shoot off facility. 

The IL weekend is always a pain for me personally as it is my wife's (and mine I guess  ) anniversary.... So she really took one for the team when I took off for the city shoot. If ASA moves the classic to late august.... Then they are stepping on her toes again (birthday). Mike T better call her to confer.


----------



## crashnburn715 (Jan 12, 2014)

Had a great group, 1 and 3rd came out of the group I shot well but compared to the group just plodded along, thought the course was well run, Johnny, Shawn,r ric I going to need an invite tithe we'd night shoots.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad you all had a good time.... I just can't get wound up to shoot another ProAm. I think I kept one picture from the 2010 Metro event, me tugging on Superman's cape


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I just saw that tmorelli shot 18up for the weekend, congrats. I can't believe I let you beat me and get bragging rights, i was 5 up on saturday and he was 8 up I think and I was hoping to come on strong sunday and get him but it just didn't happen.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Had a great time first time ever shooting in a class judging yardage should have been 4 up the first day but my release went off and got a big zero other than that had a blast and think I will keep judging yaradge for now...hope to shoot with you sometime socket man!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Metropolis was great as always. Sure thought they'd beat the numbers from London but I guess they leveled off at around 1650. Which is still an incredible number.:thumbs_up


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

I shot my first ASA this last weekend since 2003. My wife talked me into going, so I took dad and headed down. We both had a great time. I shot the Sr.Open and shot with a great bunch of men.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

dgirt said:


> I shot my first ASA this last weekend since 2003. My wife talked me into going, so I took dad and headed down. We both had a great time. I shot the Sr.Open and shot with a great bunch of men.


And you did quite well. Congrats on a podium finish Doug!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I had a great time as well. I got to hang out with my buddy Tmorelli all week shooting the city shoot, got a little change for my pocket from that which is always nice. I met Padgett one day during the week. I couldn't quite get it done during the ProAm. I shot a 413 in Semi Pro and finished 3 points out of the money. I also got to watch a very exciting pro shootdown. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

crashnburn715 said:


> Had a great group, 1 and 3rd came out of the group I shot well but compared to the group just plodded along, thought the course was well run, Johnny, Shawn,r ric I going to need an invite tithe we'd night shoots.


You got the invite, always the more the merrier! Plan on next Wednesday. Maybe we can both beat up on socket man!:thumbs_up


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Thank you


shootist said:


> And you did quite well. Congrats on a podium finish Doug!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

shootist said:


> I had a great time as well. I got to hang out with my buddy Tmorelli all week shooting the city shoot, got a little change for my pocket from that which is always nice. I met Padgett one day during the week. I couldn't quite get it done during the ProAm. I shot a 413 in Semi Pro and finished 3 points out of the money. I also got to watch a very exciting pro shootdown. One of the best I've seen.


Two questions;
1 - Just when the heck is the Pro Shootdown? I never saw it in 2010. Super Senior, my first range time was at 11:00 am.
2 - Saw where one person got perturbed over Jeff Hopkins "riding" Levi Morgan during the shoot. Perhaps the person took this wrong? I mean, Dave Cousin was trying to rattle Jeff at Vegas years back. Didn't work, Jeff won.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For me I am 44 years old and getting excited to spend some time with my buddies and laugh and joke and shoot is awesome, I got to meet a few more archery talk guys out on the ranges and I got to shoot on the practice range with tmorelli and visit. To me having something to look forward and train for every month and then see if I can get a podium is awesome.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to say that Metropolis was the worst time I have ever had at a shoot.
Don't get me wrong, the shoot was great, the ranges were set good.
Although I did not shoot my best on Sat, but Sunday was a nightmare for me.
I woke up Sunday Morning and I could not even walk. The slightest movement I made shot a stabbing pain through my lower back.
I have no Idea what cause my back to go out. It was so painful that my buddy that was with me had to help me get dressed.
I spent the whole morning just setting in the car so my buddy could finish his Sunday shoot.
I have been competing in 3D tournaments for around 25 years and this was the first time I was unable to finish a shoot.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Since I started this thread I have found out something that i totally failed to take care of, My bow was freaking perfect for about 3 weeks leading up to the metropolis shoot and I mentally refused to make any changes to it. The weekend before we left I shot awesome but I noticed that I was hitting the bottom half of the 12 ring in my back yard at the 7 o'clock position, i convinced myself to leave it alone because I was nailing the 12 ring at 40 yards almost every stinking shot every day I shot. I shot really strong all week long but I began dropping out by a quarter inch the first day of the city shoot even when I felt like I was being conservative and adding yardage, I really thought I was just ranging that poorly. 

Well yesterday I finally decided to do one of my favorite drills that I haven't done for a couple months, I went to 40 yards and I set my sight on 43yards. Why, because when I shoot at 40 yards with a sight setting that is to strong I will hit a few inches high and then I can start moving my sight until I am hitting dead on perfect without dropping out. I drew back using the 43 yard setting and I smoked the 12 o'clock on the 12 ring, I instantly said to myself that I must have dropped out of the shot and just got lucky so I drew back again and smoked the 12 o'clock of my other one. I couldn't believe it so I shot for another 5 minutes and either smoked the 12 ring at 12 o'clock or missed about a 1/8 inch high so I was ready to start adding clicks and moving the sight towards 40 until the arrow was hitting dead on perfect without ever dropping out. I put two little clicks into my sight and I never allow myself to look at the sight tape when doing this shooting session because it will contaminate my mind if I know what number it is on, I instantly started drilling the 12 ring dead center and I couldn't believe it. I shot for 20 minutes before looking at the sight tape and the shooting was incredible and I finally took a look and the stinking thing was on 42.5 yards.

It made perfect sense because all week I had a game plan to pick my perfect yardage and then add a yard and shoot on the top of the 12 ring and let the 12's just happen, in reality what was going on was that my sight was 2.5 yards off so if I guessed 36 yards to be perfect and shot the shot for 37 to stay nice and safe I was actually shooting the shot for 34.5 yards when you subtract the 2.5 from 37. I just can't believe that I let this happen, I was in 4th place for shooter of the year and every stinking day during the city shoot and the asa shoot I went home knowing that I was shooting really well and ranging really well. I left the week of shooting blaming my problem on my ranging when I really didn't think that I ranged poorly.

To me this is what I love about 3d shooting, you have to be your own coach and tuner. You have to take care of everything and leave nothing to chance and ignoring simple things like I did can cost you big. The 5 that I got on saturday was the chammy, I guessed him for 33 and I believe he was 35 yards. I held strong on the 12 ring and couldn't believe when the arrow hit so low that I almost missed the target, in all reality when you subtract i shot the dang thing for 31.5 yards. That is the only target that I really guessed that day below the actual yardage, the funny thing is that I shot a 12 on the last 5 targets of the day saturday and to do so I basically guessed the target and added 2 yards to every stinking one of them and I still didn't realize what was going on.

Now here is the important part of this whole stinking post::: YOU CAN TOTALLY SHOOT 12'S WHEN YOUR STINKING BOW ISN'T SIGHTED IN, this has screwed me in the past and it screws people all the stinking time and most people don't even know it is happening. I have shot 60x rounds when my bow wasn't sighted in and won 3d shoots on many occasions, that little shooting session that I mentioned earlier where you go to a known distance and you set your sight so that you know you are going to hit high and then you move the sight one click at a time and allow the shots to move closer to the 12 ring over the 20 minutes of shooting is the key.

I am such a idiot.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Very interesting post brother because I had the same problem on Saturday, but unlike you, I started making adjustments and ended up chasing the pin all weekend.

I started out a little low on the bags Sat morning but blamed it on other things and made the decision to leave it. I was dropping out of the bottom on good shots and getting lucky on not-so-good shots...so I started adding yards until I had it where I felt I was hitting where I was aiming. Problem with that was I was already behind on my 12 count by the time I got it figured out and only finished slightly up. In K45, you need to be strong on the first day to do well.

Then on Sunday,I was shooting hot right out of the gate and ended up chaing the pin around all day Sunday without ever really recovering.
WTH? 
What do you think causes this? I would like to believe it is a breakdown in form because I'm not the type of person to blame things on my equipment, but why do you feel your bow was "shooting" off? My bow was shooting very well before we left........


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Padgett & rattlnman,

Why do you think this was happening to you? I experienced the same type of problem in Metropolis, blamed it on the higher humidity. My marks were as perfect as I could get them prior to Metro but once I started shooting the shots started to fall lower and lower as the weekend went on. I did begin to add clicks as I noticed it. Left thinking the humidity and fatigue did me in. Great drill, I plan to use it tonight because it won't be any less humid in Cullman.

Thanks,
Labs



Padgett said:


> Since I started this thread I have found out something that i totally failed to take care of, My bow was freaking perfect for about 3 weeks leading up to the metropolis shoot and I mentally refused to make any changes to it. The weekend before we left I shot awesome but I noticed that I was hitting the bottom half of the 12 ring in my back yard at the 7 o'clock position, i convinced myself to leave it alone because I was nailing the 12 ring at 40 yards almost every stinking shot every day I shot. I shot really strong all week long but I began dropping out by a quarter inch the first day of the city shoot even when I felt like I was being conservative and adding yardage, I really thought I was just ranging that poorly.
> 
> Well yesterday I finally decided to do one of my favorite drills that I haven't done for a couple months, I went to 40 yards and I set my sight on 43yards. Why, because when I shoot at 40 yards with a sight setting that is to strong I will hit a few inches high and then I can start moving my sight until I am hitting dead on perfect without dropping out. I drew back using the 43 yard setting and I smoked the 12 o'clock on the 12 ring, I instantly said to myself that I must have dropped out of the shot and just got lucky so I drew back again and smoked the 12 o'clock of my other one. I couldn't believe it so I shot for another 5 minutes and either smoked the 12 ring at 12 o'clock or missed about a 1/8 inch high so I was ready to start adding clicks and moving the sight towards 40 until the arrow was hitting dead on perfect without ever dropping out. I put two little clicks into my sight and I never allow myself to look at the sight tape when doing this shooting session because it will contaminate my mind if I know what number it is on, I instantly started drilling the 12 ring dead center and I couldn't believe it. I shot for 20 minutes before looking at the sight tape and the shooting was incredible and I finally took a look and the stinking thing was on 42.5 yards.
> 
> ...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

To add onto padgett and ratlinman

I shoot open C so all known yardage..and I was adding almost 2yds onto all my shots by saturday!! was shooting low during Thursdays superman shoot and shot bottom half of lower 12s on team shoot...by saturday I added 2 onto what I ranged it and shot more 12s my first round then I ever have.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

POI is going to change.

-
-
-
-
-
-
-

I could stop there but I decided to just pause to let it soak in. We are going to experience minor changes in POI and managing it is the key. You've got to make good enough shots and decisions to be able to recognize it and adapt or address it. This is why we have tool-less micro adjust sights and yardage pointers. 

Why does POI move? That's a can of worms. There are lots of reasons. String stretch or serving moving, limb deflection, grip pressure, face pressure, centering the peep differently, lighting changes, anchor change, release hand angle/pressure, tension changes (mental and physical), aiming differently...... etc, etc, etc.

We don't necessarily need to know "why" on the range.... we just need to know it is and how to fix it.... and then we need to fix it and get on with the round. The problem itself is rarely the real problem.... the problem is our reaction to it (or lack of).

FYI- I put a yard in my bow on Tuesday at the City Shoot. It had been quite a while since I'd any changes other than a windage click or two and I make those on the fly..... (one good shot hits beside the pin instead of behind it, I click).


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> POI is going to change.
> 
> -
> -
> ...


EXACTLY!! TMo, you nailed it again. when shooting in a tournament you do what you have to do at the moment and move on without further thought. The practice range is there to figure things out. I also click windage without much thought but I do it in small bites. In London I was shooting great but running low and by the end of the first day I was adding 1.5 - 2 yards on a 40 yard target. I went straight to the practice range Saturday afternoon and moved my indicator. Sunday I was a bit gun shy and started off shooting hot but after a 5 or 6 targets settled down and started hitting 12's. I did not shoot an 8 on Sunday.

Padgett, one thing you did right was not to jump to the conclusion that something was wrong and to immediately start cranking your sight. All too many people do this right out of the gate when in reality they made weak shots or another minor mistake. BUT what you also did wrong, as you now know, was to not crank your sight!!! Hind sight is perfect.........most of the time!

I think of these things as having good "instincts" for the game. If instinctively I feel my sight is off I pay strict attention to my shot and impact point. If I still "feel" something isn't right I start clicking. Of course deciding on a vertical adjustment is a lot easier to do when you are shooting Known distance! This "instinct" is cultivated, perfected and trusted over time (_experience!_). The best 3D'ers have a strong "instinct" for all the little nuisances of the game like when a target "appears" further than it really is for whatever reason or when to bear down hard on the 12 or 14 regardless of the distance. At the same time they can "feel" when it's NOT in their best interest to "go for it". When guys like Levi, Gillingham and McCarthy are instinctively making good reads and _know it_ they can hang crazy scores up! If they aren't feeling it on any given weekend their scores are down a bit. If an archer does not accurately understand his abilities he can over or under reach both of which can keep his scores down. Not only can those guys shoot more precisely than I can they also have better 3D "instincts" than I have. 

I shot Hunter class in both indoors and 3D for years. You really have to have a "feel" for what you are trying to do since clicking your sight is not an option at any time. You are constantly deciphering "how" to shoot a target so that you maximize your score. This is not unlike when an Open class archer is trying to decide if he needs to make a sight adjustment in the middle of a scoring round.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

This is good stuff! I ended up putting 2 yards into my bow after Thursdays round at the city shoot as well and I would have bet my life that my bow was perfect when I left home. The conditions in Metro (humidity/heat) aren't too different than they are here at home but in some cases the lighting was so maybe it's a lighting thing?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> This is good stuff! I ended up putting 2 yards into my bow after Thursdays round at the city shoot as well and I would have bet my life that my bow was perfect when I left home. The conditions in Metro (humidity/heat) aren't too different than they are here at home but in some cases the lighting was so maybe it's a lighting thing?


I shoot a lot of indoor spots and I know it is because of the different lighting conditions that we must frequently "click" at different venues. But I also know that I occasionally need to tweak my sight a bit at my home range. I see the best archers in the world tweaking their sight in the middle of a spot round. In their case they are centering up the baby x while we mere mortals are trying to find the big X. 

On another note one thing I will not tolerate in 3D is hitting low. If you hit a shave low shooting directly at the 12 you'll pick up a couple more 8's. If you are hitting a shave high then you get 10's. In other words hitting a shave high gives you a margin of error that hitting a shave low does not.......... Of course, if you are shooting really well you want your sight dead on!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I'm glad I'm the only knucklehead that didn't mess with my sight. I just kept thinking what am I doing wrong. Shot a horrible round. I just went and drowned my sorrows with oysters, crab legs, and beer at whalers catch


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is funny to me as I had the opposite problem. I couldn't keep from shooting hot. I finished 20 up with no 8s and must have missed 10-15 12s half inch to an inch high. Now I'm from Canada so maybe the whole phenomenon is flip flopped for me . Lol


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

Huh...I was shooting left!!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Topper1018 said:


> This is funny to me as I had the opposite problem. I couldn't keep from shooting hot. I finished 20 up with no 8s and must have missed 10-15 12s half inch to an inch high. Now I'm from Canada so maybe the whole phenomenon is flip flopped for me . Lol


LoL....it was still some fine shooting....eric 

But you were just a scoshe high most of the 2nd round.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I did some digging and found my sheet of measurements that I made of peep location and distance from peep to nock, my d loop had moved over 1-8 inch up.

To me as much effort I have made this season it is simply not acceptable to make this kind of mistake, I know better.

Now here is the cool thing that I have gotten out of this, keeping a bare shaft with me and shooting it on a regular basis is a easy way to make sure something hasnt changed. Right now my bow will shoot a bare shaft at 30 yards nice and straight so by just shooting it one time I get assurance that ny bow is solid. Secondly is my 43 yard trick, you go to 43 yards on the sight tape but you shoot at 40 yards. You will hit high, so get the arrows and then put a couple clicks in the sight and shoot again and the arrows will be closer. Put a couple more clicks and shoot again and sooner or later you will be hitting dead on. Then look to see where the needle is on the sight tape, this is the best. Way to get the bow sighted in for Asa low back 12's.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going to warm up with the 43 yard trick every day for the next few weeks leading into the classic, to me this will do two things. First it will get the bow dialed in and second if something changes I will be instantly notified.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tagged


----------

